#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Τι θα κάνατε αν ήσασταν στη θέση της Μέρκελ, σε περίπτωση που το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος ήταν ένα "'ΌΧΙ";

## Xάρης

Τίποτα!
Γνωρίζοντας ότι ο χρόνος δουλεύει υπέρ μου, θα άφηνα τα πράγματα ως έχουν μέχρι να λυγίσουν οι Έλληνες. Και θα λυγίσουν!

Δεδομένου ότι άμεσο τουλάχιστον πρόβλημα δεν έχει η Γερμανία ή η Ευρωζώνη δεν θα έκανα ενέργειες προκειμένου να θεωρηθεί η Ελλάδα χρεοκοπημένη χώρα.
Δεν θα ζητούσα επιτακτικά τα λεφτά που έχω δανείσει στην Ελλάδα να πληρωθούν εδώ και τώρα ούτε θα ζητούσα την αποπομπή της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ. Δεν θα ήθελα να φανώ ο κακός της υπόθεσης.
Θα έλεγα απλώς ότι λυπούμαι για την απόφαση που πήρε ο ελληνικός λαός και ότι κάθε απόφαση έχει τις συνέπειές της.
Οι συνέπειες για την Ελλάδα θα ήταν να παραμείνει κλειστή η στρόφιγγα του δανεισμού από την ΕΚΤ, δηλαδή της παροχής ρευστότητας στις ελληνικές τράπεζες, ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα πάγωναν όλα τα ευρωπαϊκά κονδύλια (βλ. ΕΣΠΑ) που κατευθύνονται στην Ελλάδα.

Αν μου ζητούσε ο Έλληνας πρωθυπουργός να συνεχίσουμε τις διαπραγματεύσεις, θα έλεγα ένα διπλωματικό "βεβαίως", αλλά θα οδηγούσα τις διαπραγματεύσεις σε αδιέξοδο εγείροντας πάντα περισσότερες αξιώσεις.

*Μισθοί Δημοσίων Υπαλλήλων & Συντάξεις:*
Ήδη οι συντάξεις του Ιουλίου δεν καταβλήθηκαν σε όλους με τη μία γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι την επόμενη φορά, τέλος Ιουλίου που είναι να καταβληθούν οι μισθοί και συντάξεις του Αυγούστου, πολύ πιθανό να μην υπάρχουν αρκετά μετρητά.
Ακόμα και αν αυτό δεν συμβεί στο τέλος Ιουλίου, θα συμβεί στο τέλος Αυγούστου, άντε στο τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου. Άντε να είναι παραπάνω. Πόσους μήνες αντέχει η χώρα;
Το κράτος μπορεί να συνεχίσει να πιστώνει χρήματα στους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και συνταξιούχων. Αυτό είναι τζάμπα. Δίνεις κάποιες εντολές μέσω Η/Υ. 
Τα χρήματα όμως υπάρχουν σε φυσική μορφή, χαρτονομίσματα και κέρματα;

*Τράπεζες:*
Πόσα μετρητά λέτε να έχουν οι ελληνικές τράπεζες; 
Πόσες μέρες αντέχουν να δίνουν 60€ που χθες έγιναν 50€ λόγω έλλειψης χαρτονομισμάτων των 20€;
Τι θα συμβεί όταν οι ΑΤΜ σταματήσουν να δίνουν ακόμα και 20€;
Όταν ο κόσμος διαπιστώσει ότι οι τραπεζικοί του λογαριασμοί μπορεί να είναι γεμάτοι με ευρώπουλα στα οποία όμως δεν έχει πρόσβαση;
Όταν όλη η αγορά θα λειτουργεί μόνο με μετρητά γιατί οι πιστωτικές κάρτες δεν θα έχουν καμία αξία;

*Συμπέρασμα:*
Δίνουμε τα πάντα για να αποκτήσουμε ρευστότητα μέσω του ELA της ΕΚΤ προκειμένου να μείνουμε στο ευρώ;
Όχι. 
Πρέπει όμως να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι:
1) Τα χρέη μας δεν μπορούν να διαγραφούν, όχι τουλάχιστον στο σύνολό τους και σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να υπάρχει η σύμφωνη γνώμη των δανειστών μας.
2) Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι διαγραφής χρέους. Π.χ. η μετακύλιση της αποπληρωμής σε βάθος δεκαετιών με ελάχιστο επιτόκιο. Το ζητούμενο είναι τα ετήσια τοκοχρεωλύσια να είναι μικρό ποσοστό των φορολογικών εσόδων.
3) Το πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας δεν θα λυθεί ακόμα και αν οι δανειστές μας δεχτούν να διαγράψουν όλα τα χρέη μας.
4) Η μέχρι σήμερα συνταγή έχει αποτύχει. Δεν μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο, βυθιζόμαστε περισσότερο.
5) Το πρόβλημα δεν το είχαν οι τράπεζες μας ούτε ήταν πρόβλημα φούσκας ακινήτων αν και υπερτιμημένα. Το είχε και το έχει ο δημόσιος τομέας που πρέπει να μειώσει τις δαπάνες του. Είναι επίσης πρόβλημα ανταγωνιστικότητας της οικονομίας μας.
6) Η επιστροφή στη δραχμή εκτός από δύσκολη τεχνικά θα ήταν και καταστροφή για μια χώρα που δεν είναι σοβαρή όπως η Ελλάδα.
... στην επόμενη ανάρτηση: τι πρέπει να κάνουμε

----------

Ροδόπουλος

----------


## Xάρης

Αναλύοντας το τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να ξεφύγουμε από την ύφεση και να ξεδιπλώσουμε τις δυνατότητες μας ως λαός, θα ξεκινήσω λέγοντας τι *δεν* πρέπει να κάνουμε.

Αυτό λοιπόν που δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι να ακολουθήσουμε *συνταγές που αποδεδειγμένα έχουν αποτύχει*.
Αναφέρομαι στη μέχρι σήμερα συνταγή... *"φόροι-φόροι-φόροι"*.

Δυστυχώς, από την πρόσφατη συμφωνία που επιτεύχθηκε προκύπτει ότι δεν μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας και *το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι να αγοράζουμε χρόνο*. Για πόσο ακόμα, περιμένοντας τι; Να αλλάξει η Ευρώπη; Να καταρρεύσει πρώτα κάποια άλλη χώρα πριν από εμάς; Να βρούμε τον αμύθητο θησαυρό στο υπέδαφος της χώρας μας;

Υπάρχουν όμως περιπτώσεις όπου τα μέτρα θα φέρουν *κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη*.
Ένα απ' αυτά είναι η φορολόγηση των αγροτών που θα εξισωθεί με τη φορολόγηση των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών.
Γιατί αλήθεια οι αγρότες να υπάγονται μέχρι σήμερα σε ειδικό φορολογικό καθεστώς; Επειδή έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κλείσουν τους δρόμους με τα τρακτέρ τους;
Προσέξτε, δεν λέω να φορολογούνται από το πρώτο ευρώ με 26% αλλά να έχουν την ίδια φορολογική μεταχείριση με τους άλλους. Θα έπρεπε βεβαίως και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες να φορολογούνται όπως οι μισθωτοί, έχοντας αφορολόγητο και ίδιους συντελεστές.

Απ' την άλλη, μέτρα όπως η αύξηση του κόστους του πετρελαίου κίνησης για τους αγρότες είναι αντιαναπτυξιακά.
Αν θέλεις να έχεις ανάπτυξη και να δώσεις μια ώθηση στον πρωτογενή (αγροτικό/κτηνοτροφικό τομέα) και στον δευτερογενή τομέα (βιομηχανία, βιοτεχνία) *μείωσε το κόστος της ενέργειας (πετρέλαιο, αέριο, ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα)*.
Τουλάχιστον στις τιμές που έχει ο Γερμανός αγρότης και βιομήχανος για να μην πω ο Τούρκος που παράγει και τα ίδια αγροτικά προϊόντα με εμάς.
Δεν λέω η ΔΕΗ να πουλά κάτω του κόστους αλλά να κάνει ό,τι χρειάζεται για να μειώσει το κόστος παραγωγής. Το κάνει;

Αντί λοιπόν να επιβάλλουμε νέους φόρους ή να αυξάνουμε τους συντελεστές υφιστάμενων, το πρώτο που θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε είναι *να μειώσουμε τις δαπάνες μας*. *Να τις περιορίσουμε τόσο όσο χρειάζεται*. Πόσο χρειάζεται; Τόσο ώστε από τη μια όλοι να έχουν τα ελάχιστα για την επιβίωσή τους (στέγη, ενέργεια, τροφή, ένδυση/υπόδηση, μόρφωση, περίθαλψη) και από την άλλη να καλύπτονται από τα έσοδα από φόρους, κατά βάση άμεσους και όχι έμμεσους, π.χ. ΦΠΑ και ΕΝΦΙΑ, που είναι οριζόντιοι και άδικοι, φόρους κυρίως στα εισοδήματα και όχι στο κεφάλαιο, όχι τουλάχιστον στο μικρό κεφάλαιο.

Για να μην μακρηγορώ, για να έχουμε ανάπτυξη θα πρέπει οι κυβερνώντες να θέσουν στο εαυτό τους το επόμενο ερώτημα: 
"Αν είχατε ένα μεγάλο ποσό, π.χ. 10.000.000€ ή ακόμα και έστω 100.000€ θα επενδύατε στην Ελλάδα;"
Αν είναι ειλικρινείς η απάντηση θα είναι "ΌΧΙ". Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να βρουν τα "γιατί" και να τα άρουν.

Περισσότερα σε επόμενη ανάρτηση.

----------

